# Wooden Knife Challenge



## Wildthings (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's my attempt at a wooden knife. I followed the same process as I do when I make a metal knife.

I don't remember what the blade material is but chose it for it's grain pattern. Cut out a pattern and glued it to the wood and cut out the blank on the bandsaw. That works on metal real well but sucks when glued to wood




Had to scrape the pattern off!!





Here I have the grind, holes and scales laid out where I want them





Holes drilled and beveled

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 28, 2016)

Next I put my center lines along the edge of the blade leaving an 15 thousandth for the edge




Now to flat grind the primary edge with my 1" x 30" sander from HF









Here's the finish rough primary grind





leaving the .015" edge

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 28, 2016)

Next to do the fine hand sander before heat treating...Hey How'd that pheasant get in there. That's a different tutorial!





Now the edge is where I want it





You really didn't think I was going to Heat Treat it did you?? But lets do a little file work along the spine
Lay out for the file work - vines and thorns





A little hand file work and the finished file work

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 28, 2016)

Now the layout for the scales. I ended up breaking these and glad I did. I used a lighter contrast wood for the scales - Spalted Beech




Here I'm drilling the pin holes for one side and then pinning it and doing the other side (not shown)





Determining the curve at the front of the scales






My granddaughter with Simon Biles right before the Olympics

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 28, 2016)

Here's a shot of the scale glueup. I used epoxy with black tempera paint mixed in.





I pulled the temporary wooden pins out before the epoxy set up and locked them in. Here's a shot of the scales rough sanded to shape










Now to do the finish sanding, decide on what kind of pins ( maybe ebony for the 3/16 and bois darc for the 1/4") and to put a finish on it

What do y'all think about the pins? I'm liking this guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

I think I need you to make me a real knife! That's amazing and you didn't even have to cheat with snake wood like @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 29, 2016)

Sweet looking Barry! I think your choice of pins are spot on. If you need Bois d'arc holler at me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure you have the same belt grinder I have! Awesome work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Very cool. Great write up on the process as well..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think I need you to make me a real knife! That's amazing and you didn't even have to cheat with snake wood like @ripjack13


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 29, 2016)

Damned fine job Barry. Great looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Looking good Barry!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 30, 2016)

Gotta get pins and finish work complete but packing to move into a new house, after hoarding in this one for the past 28 years, is overwhelming!! Ahhh but the new house has a 30' x 50' dedicated detached shop!!!!! YEEEHAW

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 30, 2016)

I think using the back patio is going to be enjoyable @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I gotta get me a Taxidermy job, or find a richer wife one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 30, 2016)

Did you hafta go an up the ante for pete's sake!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Daaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn........


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2016)

Very cool looking place Barry, I might have to make a road trip and bring a couple cold ones to enjoy on that patio! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

